

Montage of people refusing border patrol inspections [video] - mooreds
http://reason.com/blog/2013/02/26/enjoy-this-montage-of-people-refusing-to

======
zht
I'm a Canadian citizen so forgive my ignorance.

Is it really not a requirement to answer "Are you a citizen" or "Of which
citizen are you a country"?

It seems like from the video that the agents need reasonable suspicion that
one is not a citizen? What constitutes reasonable suspicion of not being a
citizen? An accent? Skin tone?

Do I have the same rights if I'm a foreign national?

~~~
mooreds
Hi,

Here's more information about the rights of US citizens:
[http://www.aclu.org/drug-law-reform-immigrants-rights-
racial...](http://www.aclu.org/drug-law-reform-immigrants-rights-racial-
justice/know-your-rights-what-do-if-you)

(I know the ACLU can be biased in their views on constitutional questions, but
think the answer truthful.)

In general, you don't have to answer questions about your immigration status,
though, as the link notes, different "rules apply at international borders and
airports, and for individuals on certain nonimmigrant visas, including
tourists and business travelers."

